# Where oh where to herp in Australia in October?



## John_Sullivan (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello fellow herpers! I am new to posting on this forum, though I have been herping for a long time, with the results shown on my website http://wildherps.com. (Also, I've posted a fair amount on http://fieldherpforum.com under the name Ribbit, but I thought I'd come straight to the source here.)

I'm a Yank in the vague early stages of planning a month-long herping trip to Australia next October. (Needless to say, I will only be looking and photographing -- I don't personally keep or collect any herps.) I would love to get any advice or suggestions on some of the better parts of the country to herp at that time of year.

I've been to your amazing continent a few times in the past and seen many fine herps there. But (A) it has been too long and I must return, and (B) I have yet to find my nemesis, a live, wild thorny devil. My overall goals for this trip are:

(1) Moloch!
(2) As many different species as possible
(3) As many lifer species as possible

My current vague thoughts are along the lines of: a week or so in the Red Centre (which I have visited before in January), a week or so in the Queensland tropics (ditto), and a week or so in South Australia (which I have not visited before). That would give me two distinct areas to look for Moloch, and three quite different areas to get some good diversity.

Does this sound like a good basic plan? Any suggestions for making this plan better, or more specific?

Thanks very much for any help,

John


----------



## Planky (Nov 18, 2014)

Moloch horridus


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 19, 2014)

I was thinking something along these lines:
View attachment 312373


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to live in the Kimberley region of WA. The reptile life was very diverse and while I never saw a thorny devil, I had friends that would say they saw them. The Kimberley also has some amazing sights such as the Purnululu world heritage sites. The best time to find reps in the outback is on warm nights.


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks BigWillieStyles. The Kimberley has always seemed like a fantastic place to visit, and the nearest I've been is Darwin (which isn't that near). Is October a good time of year for herps in the Kimberley? I looked into that area just a little and got a quick impression that it might not be.

John


----------



## eipper (Nov 20, 2014)

Until the wet hits the tropics don't really fire


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks eipper. I knew that was the case for the Top End, but wasn't sure about NE Queensland. Would you recommend looking mostly in arid lands in October, then?

John


----------

